# Workers killed whilst breaking 'Jesica' at Alang today



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Horrific accident at Alang ship breaking today...

http://ptinews.com/news/212351_Six-burnt-to-death-in-Alang-ship-breaking-yard-fire


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The ship involved in the fire at Alang was the boxship MSC Jessica, being broken up at the time when she was engulfed in flames. The ship has been apparently gutted by the fire, those who died were inside the vessel and were unable to escape. Investigations are ongoing as to the cause of the fire.


----------



## hilifta (Feb 12, 2006)

MSC Jessica was the last ship built for Shaw Savill Line. She was originally the Dunedin and served on the Aust-NZ-Carribbean-USEC service.

Mike


----------

